# Chimney bee call



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

These bees have been inside a while, so it is not a swarm.The problem is that they are established in the chimney---any thoughts or suggestions?...I have a bee vac in case they are near the top...We'll go look it over sometime after my grandson's birthday party.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

bee vac bees then cut plywood to fit through chimney,with2 eyebolts in it pull plywood through chimney,after that build fire in fireplace,maybe thats a bad idea,but i'm good at getting other people in trouble.good luck


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, I am hoping they are near the top for vacuuming


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I would do a standard trapout, as the chimney will not be needed for use this time of year. Close damper at the base, add cone to exit, locate trap box with one frame of eggs. In 6-8 weeks, let the new hive rob out the honey, then you can knock/scrape out wax with a flue brush.


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

I suppose the most important thing will be to figure out is if the bees are in the flue itself or in the cavity that is between the chimney and the wood framing, which I have found to be more likely.


----------

